# Firefox stürzt ständig ab! [SOLVED]

## TilianGemini

Hallo!

Mein Firefox geht andauernd wieder aus.

Hier die Fehlerausgabe in der Konsole.

```
*** loading the extensions datasource

The program 'firefox-bin' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 99 error_code 8 request_code 143 minor_code 3)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

```

----------

## Donpasquale

kannst du kurz noch posten was für flags (use und compiler) du gesetzt hast, ansonsten wird das ein raten ins grüne hinein

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal versucht, den Profilordner zu verschieben und mit einem neuen Profil ohne installierte Extensions Firefox zu nutzen? Nutzt Du eine selbstkompilierte Version oder firefox-bin?

----------

## TilianGemini

Das ist eine selbstkompilierte, das mit dem Ordner habe ich auch schon probiert.

```
Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3-20050110, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Jun 22 2005, 17:46:08)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.5, 1.6.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 16bit 3dnow 3dnowext 3ds 4kstacks S3TC X a52 aac aalib acpi aim alsa amd ao aotuv apm arts artswrappersuid audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bl bluetooth bzip2 bzlib calendar ccache cdda cddb cdf cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chipcard cpdflib cpudetection crypt css cups curl curlwrappers custom-cflags dedicated devmap dga directfb divx4linux djbfft dlloader dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 emboss encode esd evo evo2 exif fam fame fb fbcon fbdev ffmpeg firebird flac flash foomaticdb fortran fping fpx ftp fusion gd gdbm gg ggi gif glut gmp gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icc icc-pgo icq ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipv6 irc irmc jabber jack java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdepim kdexdeltas libcaca libg++ libwww lm_sensors lzo lzw lzw-tiff mad make-symlinks mcal mikmod mixer mjpeg mmx mmxext mng monkey motif mozaccess mozcalendar mozilla mozsvg mp3 mpeg mplayer msn multicall ncurses nhc98 nls nocardbus noreiserfs ntlm nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl opie osc oscar oss pam pda pdf pdflib perl physfs pic png python qt quicktime rar rdesktop readline real recode rrdtool rss ruby samba scanner sdl session sharedmem shorten simplexml slang smartcard sndfile sockets speex spell ssl stencil-buffer stream streamzap subtitles svg svga svgz symlink sysfs sysvipc szip tcltk tcpd tga theora thumbnail tiff toolbar transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1 type1-fonts unicode usb usepackagedmakefiles v4l v4l2 vcd vcdimager videos vidix vim vim-with-x visualization vorbis wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wsconvert wxgtk1 wxwindows xanim xine xml xml2 xmlrpc xmms xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib video_cards_NVIDIA linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## schachti

Tritt das gleiche Problem mit firefox-bin auf?

----------

## TilianGemini

Das weiß ich nicht! Habe ich noch nicht probiert...

Ich kompiliere gerade das normale nochmal...

Okay, also nichteinmal mit der binary version geht es...

Was kann ich denn tun?

----------

## padde

Könnte auch ein Problem mit deinem X oder gar mit dem Window Manager / Desktop Environment sein...

----------

## TilianGemini

Das kann sehr gut sein, mein X macht auch probleme... zB. bekomme ich den nicht mit den richtigen nvidia Treibern zum laufen...!

----------

## dakjo

Ich hatte die selben Probleme mal mit flash. Falls du net-www/netscape-flash installiert hast, hau das mal runter und schau nochmal.

----------

## TilianGemini

HA! Also flash hab ich jetzt weg und anscheinend läufts... nur ich brauche doch flash... was kann ich jetzt machen?

----------

## b3cks

Geh auf eine Seite die Flash hat, z.B. www.derbauer.de und installier das Plugin von Mozilla direkt.

----------

## XMath

Hm,

hast du vielleicht die Composite Extension in X aktiviert?!?

Dann trag diese Zeile in deine /usr/bin/firefox ein:

```
export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
```

Das hilft.

Komischerweise stürzt mein FF bei ersten Öffnen einer beliebigen Flash-Seite nach einem Neustart ab, danach aber nicht mehr.

----------

## TilianGemini

Hey das war es  :Smile: 

Echt super, Vielen Dank!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## samsonus

also ich hatte dieses problem auch schonmal, und mit der Erweiterung gelöst, jedoch stürzt firefox jetzt zB bei ebay ab, und ich hab keine ahnung woran es liegt. wenn ich firefox in der console starte dann kommt folgende meldung.

```

alex@alex-lap ~ $ firefox http://www.ebay.de

No running windows found

The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 99 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

firefox-bin exited with non-zero status (1)

alex@alex-lap ~ $  

```

weiss jemand von euch woran das liegt? 

samsonus

----------

## XMath

Moin,

gaaaaanz dumme Frage:

Du hast in der Zwischenzeit ne neue Version gemerged? 

Und? Hast du den Eintrag im firefox Startskript neu eingetragen? Der ist nämlich wieder weg.

MfG

----------

## samsonus

argh, entschuldige das war das problem. hab gestern ein emerge -uD world gemacht, dabei wurde firefox aktualisiert!

hab ich nicht dran gedacht, danke.

gruss samsonus

----------

